
Show HN: I'm developing a 3D engine in JavaScript and WebGL and video logging it - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3pnEx5_eGm-INri0i9sUdtFBYGaP_S5f
======
atum47
I always wanted to learn WebGL so I'm finally doing it. I'm following some
cool people on youtube, reading tutorials and blazing my way trough the
development of a basic 3D engine.

When all is done I'll probably release the code and some 3D experiments (Like
IsoCity in 3D). Until then, if you want to follow along with the video logs,
be my guest.

------
feiss
Great stuff! it's great to see people building their own WebGL engines instead
of using the default option (Three.js)

Enjoy, good luck!

~~~
atum47
Thanks, I'm learning a lot.

------
atum47
I'm also posting GIF's on twitter, like this one where I use vertex shader to
make a cool wind animation on the forest

[https://twitter.com/victorqribeiro/status/127232279068793651...](https://twitter.com/victorqribeiro/status/1272322790687936512)

